# Antari HZ-350 weak output



## Tex (Oct 13, 2016)

Our school district has a new HZ-350. It can use water or oil based fluid. One of the other schools used it for the first time and overfilled it with about twice as much Chauvet water based fluid as they should have. The tank was way past the full line. It didn't work well for them, which is not surprising since it says in two different places on the machine that over filling will reduce performance.
I emptied it and ran some distilled water and vinegar through it. I put about a 1/4 tank of the Chauvet fluid in it and had the same results as before.
Is the fluid the problem or was the machine somehow permanently damaged by overfilling?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 13, 2016)

The heater coil is prolly clogged I would keep running cleaning fluid through it til it gives you proper results. Being that it was the first go it most likely suckled up more than it should of and it gummed up in the heaer coil. just keep running fluid through it or being that it is new call it might be defective. but a whole extra bottle might have messed with it. A bit over the line not so much.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Oct 13, 2016)

I read this post with a little interest as I had not seen a haze machine that would take either a water-based or a oil-based fluid. The oil-based machines I am familiar with all use a compressor and will output haze when turned on. The water-based machines I have seen use a heater and have a warmup time. All the literature I could find from Antari says to use their oil-based fluid and I did not see any mention of using other fluid. Amazon also advertises this machine as using oil. The only place I saw that mentioned that it could use either fluid was the Froggysfog site and there in the specs it said to use just the Antari fluid. The use of an improper fluid usually voids the warranty. At this point, I would purchase the recommended fluid and see if the machine will perform correctly.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 13, 2016)

Mac Hosehead said:


> I read this post with a little interest as I had not seen a haze machine that would take either a water-based or a oil-based fluid.


Industry standard DF-50 can use either, but no one likes the water-based because the oil has so much better hang time.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Oct 13, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> Industry standard DF-50 can use either, but no one likes the water-based because the oil has so much better hang time.



Interesting, I didn't know this was available. I have only used oil in a DF-50. I can't imagine going back and forth. I don't think the MSDS would be valid.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 14, 2016)

Mac Hosehead said:


> I don't think the MSDS would be valid.


MSDS applies to the fluid, not the machine. http://www.reelefx.com/index.php?c=product.view&id=1
Standard (oil) MSDS.pdf
Oil-less.pdf
I once dumped the water-based out of a DF-50 and refilled with standard. Just like it says in this.pdf. No ill effects noticed.

Sorry, @Tex to have dragged the thread off topic.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Oct 14, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> I once dumped the water-based out of a DF-50 and refilled with standard. Just like it says in this.pdf. No ill effects noticed.



I assume one reason to change fluids would be that the current one is an irritant. The instructions say that the previous fluid will be eliminated after a few refills. At a tablespoon an hour, how long would it take?


----------

